# Playing around



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Comments/ suggestions welcome. Set in manual mode, varying, shutter and app settings......Note to self....trust histogram next time  .


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

in the first image, is the colour different, or is the furniture 'green'? i like the quirky aspect of this image. it reminds me of a 'back in the day' christmas card (to coin one of my teen's phrases).

the second image i love too. i see how in some places the sides of the glass do not show. i wonder, just out of curiosity, if it is possible to make it completely disappear?

would you like to come and take some photos of the lights around my house? i have to make some kind of tripod for me to get the 'wobble' out. actually, would you like to come and decorate our house please? 

thanks for sharing these! they're wonderful photos!

rosesm


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Multiple Exposures At Dark.....*





Just to play around some more, try setting your camera up on a tripod at twilight, and make an exposure for the sky. Wait until the sky goes dark and make another exposure for the lights on the same frame. Then do a time exposure for the shadows. You don't get the chance to bracket, so you have to estimate your exposures pretty close the first time (I didn't), or wait a day and try again.



Of course, to this your camera has to have the capability to do multiple exposures on the same frame. My new little digital doesn't seem to. L


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Karen, No... actually the furniture is white:smile: This was shot in manual mode and was using different settings of ISO/Apt, no flash, just room light only. I tried one with the flash set at 1/3. the furniture came out white....as did EVERYTHING:rotfl: 

The globe is self lighted, same settings as above, with a black back drop to try a capture the flakes falling......

As for the house...I didnt trust the histogram and darkened it a tad, Now I know I should have left it alone., lol. Between the house and barn/front entrance thats just over 4500 lights. Just call me Griswald:biggrin: 

Brent....I am not sure if my camera will let me expose one frame multiple times....Still learning the camera but, that sounds like it would be a cool experment to try though. I will look at the manual and see if it can be done.

Years ago I had a AE-1 and sold it and all my stuff as I kinda thought I would get out of the photo shooting hobby. Now with this digital camera thing, and seeing some of yalls work, I have found a renewed interest in photography again. Its nice to be able to see the product and not have to guess/ hope like in the film dazes. 

If yall have any suggestions as to what I could do to improve on these images...Im all ears.
Fred


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

I reeeeeally like #1  It has a vintage look to it, even though it wasn't intentional, it looks great!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks.....and you are 100% correct...all done by not knowing what the heck Im doing:biggrin:


my3peas said:


> I reeeeeally like #1  It has a vintage look to it, even though it wasn't intentional, it looks great!


----------

